# Perfect Baked Beans



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi everyone.  It's been a while since I've been on DC due to being very busy, taking care of my wife, work, and Church.  So I had to bring to you some bean wisdom, based on fact, and proved in my own kitchen.  Here's the skinny on cooking beans from dried to perfect.

Oh, and just so's you knows, the more you eat beans, the better your gut adjusts to them.  I never suffer from flatulence from eating any kind of beans.  I find that to be a good thing.

Lately, I've had a powerful desire to eat legumes, especially beans. To that end, I made baked beans, using great northern and navy bean Many are those that state that nothing can be added to the dried beans as they are cooking, or they will not soften. In fact, dried beans are better when the water is salted, as the salt helps keep the beans more firm, though still cooked through. Acid ingredients however, such as tomato, vinegar, onion, etc, will inhibit the softening of the cooking beans. Acidic ingredients can only be added after the beans are cooked until soft. A pressure cooker reduces the cooking time from dry to soft, from 2 to 3 hours, to 45 to 50 minutes.

There are so many recipes for making baked beans. They are usually sweetened with brown sugar, molasses, or maple syrup, or some combination of the three. I won't give measurements here, as I don't measure. But my recipe must include the following flavors - brown sugar, molasses, onion, smoke, pork, mustard, and chili powder. The mustard and chili powder are added in just sufficient quantity to alter the flavor of the beans, without being easily tasted. The onion flavor should be pronounced, but not overwhelming. The stars are the brown sugar, molasses, pork, and onion flavors that perfectly compliment the bean flavor. All flavors must accentuate each other, with none taking center stage, that is, the flavors must be balanced. These ingredients, when mastered, will give you exceptional baked beans that people will ask for again and again.

Oh, and the pork you use is completely up to you.  I've used ham, ham hocks, country style pork ribs, pork chops, pork shoulder, bacon, and side pork.  All gave me great pork flavor.  And if there is one, I always simmer the bones with the beans.  A little bit of smoke from smoked pork products is fabulous.  If you are using fresh, unsmoke, uncooked pork, brown it and season with salt before adding it to the beans.  Then, add a little liquid smoke flavor, just enough to make it taste great.  Liquid smoke, and for that matter smoke, is bitter when over-used.  Again, the beans and other ingredients must not get lost.  The flavors have to balance each other.  With that said, go make yurself a big pot of baked beans.  Those that come ready-made in a can, don't even come close to as good.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2017)

I've been thinking about you lately and missing you too. I know you have your hands full and hope Mrs. Chief is making progress. Just wanted to send you my best.

My diet doesn't include beans but your advice is great for others.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Kayelle.  I've been missing you, and so many others.  I needed to touch base and say hi.  The bean advice, though the best I can give on the subject, was an excuse to both share what I know, and to say hi to friends.  And yes, my wife is getting stronger day by day.  She has a ways to go though.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 25, 2017)

Beans, beans, the musical fruit
  The more you eat the more you toot
  The more you toot, the better you feel
  So eat your beans with every meal


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Oh, and just so's you knows, the more you eat beans, the better your gut adjusts to them.  I never suffer from flatulence from eating any kind of beans.  I find that to be a good thing.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Like anything else, if you chew them properly you don't have problems. Starch/carbohydrate is initially broken down by Amylase in saliva so chew, chew, chew.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Like anything else, if you chew them properly you don't have problems. Starch/carbohydrate is initially broken down by Amylase in saliva so chew, chew, chew.


It's different with beans. They contain oligosaccharides (complex sugars) that the body cannot break down. So they get to the large intestine intact, gut bacteria feed on them and the bacteria release gas as part of that process. The only remedy is a product called Beano that contains an enzyme that breaks down these sugars.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> It's different with beans. They contain oligosaccharides (complex sugars) that the body cannot break down. So they get to the large intestine intact, gut bacteria feed on them and the bacteria release gas as part of that process. *The only remedy is a product called Beano that contains an enzyme that breaks down these sugars.*



I raised two gassy sons and two gassy husbands. Ladies only fluff in private 

*Beano is a product every kitchen should have!* It comes in both drops and tablets and I've always kept it handy in the silverware drawer.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Chief
Beans sound good. I have a nice big jar of haricot and black eyed beans. been craving them as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I raised two gassy sons and two gassy husbands. Ladies only fluff in private
> 
> *Beano is a product every kitchen should have!* It comes in both drops and tablets and I've always kept it handy in the silverware drawer.


Hee hee, raised two sons and two husbands


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Don't think we have beano in SA. I use asafoetida powder (Hing). Also works wonders.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> I use asafoetida powder (Hing). Also works wonders.


I also stinks up the cupboard! I have a package of asafoetida (aka "devil's dung") I had to wrap in plastic, put in a ziploc bag, and then store in a bail top jar. Even after all that, you could still smell it.  

I think I would rather put up with the bean-induced gastric reactions myself.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I also stinks up the cupboard! I have a package of asafoetida (aka "devil's dung") I had to wrap in plastic, put in a ziploc bag, and then store in a bail top jar. Even after all that, you could still smell it.
> 
> I think I would rather put up with the bean-induced gastric reactions myself.



Rofl! I haven't had that problem. Mine doesn't smell of much. Not that I need anything added to my beans anyway. I'm Irish, I like burping. 
My kids have IBS. Use that or give them peppermint tea after a gassy meal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I also stinks up the cupboard! I have a package of asafoetida (aka "devil's dung") I had to wrap in plastic, put in a ziploc bag, and then store in a bail top jar. Even after all that, you could still smell it.
> 
> I think I would rather put up with the bean-induced gastric reactions myself.



Had to google just to see how many people are put off by the smell lol. I'm obviously used to it. I make a lot of curry, love Indian food. On it's own it would be scary but a pinch in a pot of Dal is a must for me.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Had to google just to see how many people are put off by the smell lol. I'm obviously used to it. I make a lot of curry, love Indian food. On it's own it would be scary but a pinch in a pot of Dal is a must for me.



My daughter has a funny (and somewhat crude) name for it. She calls it a*s-and-feet spice, because it sounds similar to the way the word is pronounced... and because it smells bad.

I'll admit, though, that it smells much better after you fry it in some ghee or oil.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow!  From beans to other i 2.1 seconds flat.  That's faster than a Porsche Spyder Hybrid's zero to 60 mph time! 

So what are your baked beans secrets?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 26, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Wow!  From beans to other i 2.1 seconds flat.  That's faster than a Porsche Spyder Hybrid's zero to 60 mph time!
> 
> So what are your baked beans secrets?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm not Princessneverstopstalking for nothing ;p


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 26, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> My daughter has a funny (and somewhat crude) name for it. She calls it a*s-and-feet spice, because it sounds similar to the way the word is pronounced... and because it smells bad.
> 
> I'll admit, though, that it smells much better after you fry it in some ghee or oil.



Rofl, that's what my brother calls it as well. A little goes a long way. Does add a nice flavour if used sparingly.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 26, 2017)

Back to baked beans. This recipe does sound wonderful. I make homemade baked beans but never sweet. I make mine savoury with finely chopped carrot, onion, celery, ham hock, stock and parsley. I'll will be trying this as soon as possible.


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 26, 2017)

Chief Longwind,

Sorry to hear that your Mrs. is not well. 

All my best for her speedy recovery ..


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 27, 2017)

I got nothin' to add about beans, but I'm glad to see you bop on in, *Chief*! Glad to hear that your dear DH is improving, even if slowly. Just so long as it's also surely, I bet you'll take all you can get. Continued good thoughts coming your way, and sending up another prayer or two.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2017)

Same here! So nice to see you, Chief! And I'm glad to hear Mrs. Chief is getting better. Take good care of her, and yourself. Hugs!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2017)

Howdy, Chief!  Good to see you again.  Glad to hear Mrs. Wind is feeling better.  Your strength ill get you both through this.


----------

